# Cheap Sunglasses



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 19, 2016)

So what does Post To Like Ratio mean?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 2, 2016)

Boredom to popularity ratio.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep!...

*****CHUCKLE*****




.....Now why did they move this thread down next to the basement?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 2, 2016)

What I started buying after loosing several pairs of $300.00 Oakleys over the side of the boat...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 29, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 13, 2016)

Shall we try this again?

Maybe flacaltenn knows someone who can decipher the meaning.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

"Cheap Sunglasses" is a great song !!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What I started buying after loosing several pairs of $300.00 Oakleys over the side of the boat...


Yup

And the cheapos are just as good for UV protection


----------



## paulspurr (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes!! I agree Cheap sunglasses is really very nice song.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 22, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 2, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------

